# Serrasalmus Nalseni?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

1st time i hear of a Nalseni.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's because the rare & higher $$$ piranha usually go to the Far East where the command a lot higher price.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.opefe.com/nalseni.html


----------

